# Beginner clipless pedals and shoes... ??



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi All,

Just keeping my eyes open for my first clipless pedals and shoes. What do you suggest as beginner make/model ?

I have just started riding around the block (weather permits).. and since I will be going clipless soon.. so wanted to understand them more.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

There's a dizzying array of pedals. Broadly, they fall into road pedals and MTB pedals. Mountain bike pedals use a smaller cleat that's recessed in a shoe with a tread. Road shoes almost all have a really big cleat, occupying all the real estate under the ball of the foot, so there's little or no tread there, and usually none at the heel either. So your first big choice is whether to get a road or a mountain system. I use a road system for my road bike, but if there wasn't a specific road pedal that I wanted for a couple features that are specific to it and no mountain pedals, I'd probably use the same pedals as I do on my mountain bike. (Which has mountain pedals.) The shoes are often described as SPD-compatible for mountain shoes and LOOK-compatible for road shoes. No high-performance cycling shoes are great for walking in, but mountain bike shoes are a lot less bad, which I think is a big plus for choosing an SPD-compatible system.

Now that you've decided on road or mountain, but the shoes. Buy locally, don't be a cheapskate. You don't need carbon fiber, but you probably need to spend more than $60. The last pair of shoes I bought were Specialized Comp mountain bike shoes. The buckle sticks out in a way that I find unfortunate for mountain biking, but aside from that I've been quite happy with them. It's a shoe, though, so if your foot is different from mine, you might want something else. Try on a lot. Follow all the usual advice about shoe shopping. I used to wear the cheapest Sidis, but they've off-shored production of those and the last is funny, so Sidi has priced the shoe model that fits the way I'm accustomed to out of my budget. 

I think "casual" cycling shoes are stupid. If you're going to be riding for a long time, they're usually soft enough to have some cleat pressure silliness. They usually also have a last shape that's a bit of a compromise. I can't say that bothers me, because I'm too bothered by cleat pressure to catalog additional dislikes. If you're not going to be riding for a long time, get over yourself and wear some running shoes or whatever you have around or happen to be wearing. But I commute on a bike, I guess if I was only ever using bikes for recreation or training, it might make sense to me. My "long time" threshold is about half an hour. Which dovetails nicely with how long I'll ride on a commute before I decide I need to ride in funny cycling clothes and change at work.

A lot of people recommend the Shimano M530, or really any of their SPD pedals, as a starter model. I started riding my mountain bike with clipless pedals back when Shimano's pedals were still exploding, and I have no reason to switch back from "my" pedal, so I don't have any first-hand experience. On the mountain bike, I ride Time ATACs. Actually, I don't think they'd be a great road pedal - as well as not having enough float for my particular knees, they're pretty wide. I have Speedplay X-Pedals on my road bike. I love all the float, but they're kind of a pain in the ass - they're road pedals, so the shoes are funnier, and the cleat is terrible to walk on, so having cleat covers is important.

I guess my bottom line is I think that a performance- or racing-oriented mountain bike shoe is all the shoe most recreational and many high-mileage and competitive riders need, casual shoes are a waste of your time, and people I don't think are morons like Shimano SPD pedals, as a road-going MTB pedal.

Bad cleat setup can hurt you. If your LBS is good at this, they can help you.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I personally would recommend a pedal like the LOOK Keos due to their larger platform. They will be easier to lock into and get out of. Plus the entry-level Keos are inexpensive enough.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

terbennett said:


> I personally would recommend a pedal like the LOOK Keos due to their larger platform. They will be easier to lock into and get out of. Plus the entry-level Keos are inexpensive enough.


Yeah, even I like the same type of pedals.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Fan of Shimano. The 105's are very nice. Easy in and out of. Wide enough platform you can at least get accross a street without clipping in.


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

I prefer speed play pedals. Paired with some basic shimano road shoes.


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

is there a mountain shoe which is stiff enough for reasonably good performance, but you can walk in it for quarter/half a mile?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

yuris said:


> is there a mountain shoe which is stiff enough for reasonably good performance, but you can walk in it for quarter/half a mile?


Stiff and walking that far don't quite go together.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

9er said:


> I prefer speed play pedals. Paired with some basic shimano road shoes.


Note that Speedplays without some kind of cover are not walkable...and need regular cleaning and lubrication...great pedals otherwise


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

tough choice 
ideally i guess i might need both, depending on ride type. if i choose walkable shoes which supposedly wont be very stiff - will this give me any benefit vs toeclip (thats what i have right now)?


----------



## espejo09 (Nov 17, 2011)

i just got the look keo classics with some trivent shoes...love em


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

Dont go with MTB that is nonsense. I like LOOK, never had a problem with them. and buy specific ROAD ROOOAAAAAAD shoes, , and forget about starter pedals. it is nonsense too.
ROAD SHOES + ROAD PEDALS


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the great tips everybody. Roadpedals and road shoes it is !


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

Why are the shoes and cleats that clip in called clipless ? 

Why is a threaded drilled hole with no brazing called a braze on ?

Why are a pair of pants and a tightie called a kit ?

Why is the act of measuring and adjusting the fit of a rider to a bike called a Kit ?

Is it because of the shaving and bright colors ??? :idea:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

yuris said:


> is there a mountain shoe which is stiff enough for reasonably good performance, but you can walk in it for quarter/half a mile?


I was pleasantly surprised by how walkable my Specialized Comp MTB shoes are. They have a more flexible midsole forward of the cleat position. For me, effect on riding is non-existent. But for someone who likes his cleat further forward than I do, it might be a problem. They're also more runnable than walkable, especially up hill. Cycling shoes that perform well on the bike basically lock out a lot of the range of motion needed to walk comfortable, and the last shape is pretty funky. Kind of like high heels, with the heel cut off. Or track spikes. Go figure.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> Why is the act of measuring and adjusting the fit of a rider to a bike called a Kit ?


It's not.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

yuris said:


> is there a mountain shoe which is stiff enough for reasonably good performance, but you can walk in it for quarter/half a mile?


Of course there is. Any decent mtb shoe is stiff enough for decent performance, compared to any street shoe or sneaker on an ordinary pedal with a toeclip. If walking comfortably is important to you, get some mtb shoes and spd pedals. The shoe won't be as stiff as some carbon-soled $400 road shoe, and it'll be a little heavier, but it will work fine. Don't be intimidated by the road bike ethos.

If you'll ever ride your bike for errands and such in ordinary shoes, consider one of the dual-function pedals with a spd mech on one side and a flat cage (platform) on the other. Shimano makes some nice ones, and the Performance Campus model is cheaper and works great.


----------



## Nate1975 (Oct 18, 2011)

I bought these & like em so far.
Shimano SH-R087 Shoe/PD-R540 Pedal Promo


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> Why are the shoes and cleats that clip in called clipless ?


The designation _clipless_ refers to the pedals. The purpose was to differentiate the new system from toe clips and straps. No toe clips = clipless.
View attachment 245437


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> Why are a pair of pants and a tightie called a kit ?
> Why is the act of measuring and adjusting the fit of a rider to a bike called a Kit ?
> Is it because of the shaving and bright colors ??? :idea:


What's a "tightie"? (I'm not sure I want to know)

"Kit" is British for "uniform," analogous to "outfit." 

What does shaving have to do with it?


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

I hate all road pedals and shoes, I transfered over pedals from my mtb and love every single moment of it, don't listen to the bike snobes use what works for you and what feels more comfortable. For me is my mtb shoes with CrankBros Mallets.


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

I was terrified of going clipless but decided to man up and see what all the hype was about. I started off going with SPD multi-release cleats and setting the tension of my pedals all the way to the lowest setting. This allowed me to become familiar with the movement without being clipped in too securely. Whenever I lost my balance, the combination of low tension on my pedals and multi-release cleats let me unclip very easily right away. As I got more comfortable, I started raising the tension of my pedals. Eventually I tried SPD-SL road cleats and pedals once I had enough confidence. Now they're my setup of choice. It takes time but your muscle memory will eventually kick in. It took me about a week of conscious clipping and unclipping before I started doing automatically.

*Edited to add: My SPD shoes are Shimano SH-RT81. They're touring shoes with a recessed cleat so I find it's easier to walk in them than my road shoes.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

.eeeh the normal thing to do is to use road pedals and road shoes. It is not bike snobery it is what a normal user would do.

yes afterwards you will like the highest tension. I use max tension, and on keo blades I use the red carbon piece.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

:thumbsup: on the Shimano 105 pedals. You can get them on Amazon for $63. I have Shimano R077 shoes which are usually $100 at my LBS.


----------



## Nate1975 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah I thought about going with mtb shoes & speedplay frogs but figured there were road pedals & mtn pedals for a reason. Gonna use the cheap ones I got this winter on the trainer & running up & down the street then upgrade to Ultegra pedals or Speedplays & carbon sole shoes in the Spring,


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

I like Crank Brothers pedals, and I like having MTB shoes for if I want to go to the store, or want to walk around at all. I really like the Mavic Razors I got, they are comfy and walkable, but still stiff and good bike shoes. I have some road shoes as well, but they sit in my closet, not that they aren't comfy and nice on a bike, but they are terrible to walk in, I mean terrible.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

yuris said:


> is there a mountain shoe which is stiff enough for reasonably good performance, but you can walk in it for quarter/half a mile?


I wear Shimano M077 mtb shoes (or something like that). About $90 at my lbs. I was actually looking at road shoes, and the owners said that they were essentially the same as the same priced road shoe w/ a little extra rubber on the sole (and obviously the 2-hole spd system instead of the 3-hole). I started w/ cheap 2-sided pds pedals (imitation M540s), switched to Shimano A520 pedals. 

I guess it all depends how you will use your bike and if you want to be fashionable! I've ridden centuries, commute, weekend rides, beach/boardwalk rides, and towed the baby in the trailer on the river path in these shoes. I've walked as much as 3 miles or so at a time when I've had a "mechanical" -- not great walking shoes, but the rubber on the bottom makes it a lot easier to move. I can also walk on the hardwood floors in my house and the tile floors at my office w/o scratching them or slipping and falling. When I commute, I shower at the gym up the street, and go in to the weight room a few days a week for a few quick sets before I hit the showers. Yes, in my mtb shoes. Plus, the mtb shoes look better with my hairy legs, I think!

One point of caution, however -- I think people sometimes go clipless right away out of misguided hopes or expectations that it will do huge things for their riding, or that they need to go clipless to be a 'real rider.' It isn't true! Yes, I wouldn't think of riding unclipped on the road these days, and I went clipless from day one on my road bike, but that was after 5 years experience riding clipless on the mtb (and FWIW, I scrapped the clipless pedals on the mtb years before I got my road bike!). But I keep reading these threads from new riders who haven't been on bikes for years, and aren't even able to ride 10 miles yet, who are go clipless immediately and are suffering multiple crashes (on one ride!) because of being unable to clip out. The clipless pedals seem like more of a detriment to their riding than anything.

My recommendation is, get to the point that you are very comfortable on the bike before you go clipless. To me than means able to cross railroad tracks, get around potholes and other obstacles, don't have to even think about which brake is the front, can hop up driveway ledges, can ride one-handed and get things out of pockets, water bottles, etc., and other things. New riders don't need one more thing to think about when they're getting acclimated to riding. Just my $.02.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Great post!


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

tystevens said:


> One point of caution, however -- I think people sometimes go clipless right away out of misguided hopes or expectations that it will do huge things for their riding, or that they need to go clipless to be a 'real rider.' It isn't true! Yes, I wouldn't think of riding unclipped on the road these days, and I went clipless from day one on my road bike, but that was after 5 years experience riding clipless on the mtb (and FWIW, I scrapped the clipless pedals on the mtb years before I got my road bike!). But I keep reading these threads from new riders who haven't been on bikes for years, and aren't even able to ride 10 miles yet, who are go clipless immediately and are suffering multiple crashes (on one ride!) because of being unable to clip out. The clipless pedals seem like more of a detriment to their riding than anything.


Great post. I completely agree with the misguided hopes and expectations. I've been riding clipless for only 3 months so I remember well. When I first tried my clipless pedals on a familiar route, I had really high expectations so I was expecting to be blown away by the huge advantages. I thought I was going to gain 3+ mph and climb hills without any effort. Instead I came home feeling a bit disappointed. I felt an improvement in my pedal stroke but not enough to say that I'll never go back to riding platform pedals. What I did notice though is that I'm a lot more aware when I'm clipped in since I'm always scanning my surroundings and anticipating when I'll have to clip out. I admire the guys who ride clipless off road on their mountain bikes. I'll never have the courage to do that.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

9er said:


> I prefer speed play pedals. Paired with some basic shimano road shoes.


Yes I think Speedplays are the way to go too. Good luck.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

teflondog said:


> I admire the guys who ride clipless off road on their mountain bikes. I'll never have the courage to do that.


For the right kind of riding, it great once you get used to it. There are some pretty animated discussions over on mtbr every time this comes up -- kinda like headphones on the road here at rbr!

I went away from clipless simply because my riding style was becoming more and more downhill/shuttle/technical oriented, partly because of our Utah terrain (straight up, straight down!) and what I found myself liking to ride the best. I prized being able to move my feet, dab in super tech sections, or whatever, over the increased pedaling efficiency. I tried the goofy 2-sided pedals (clip on one side, platform on the other), but those didn't work very well for either being clipped or unclipped. If I ever got back in to distance XC spinning, I'd definitely have clipless pedals on my XC bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Riding hardtails in rooty Northern California, on the rocky and rooty East Coast, and in the rocky, rooty and wet Pacific Northwest, I really appreciate clipless pedals. Imagine trying to ski or ride a snowboard without bindings. But it takes commitment and enforces a little more conservative approach to trying new technical moves. I have some flats that get swapped onto my bike now and then.

EDIT: Oops, and the relevant, on-topic thing I meant to post... I think secure pedals are a great tool for learning good pedaling form. Which is not the same as becoming more efficient overnight. And I really appreciate proper cycling shoes for longer rides. While my father seems to have found cleated cycling shoes and manually adjusted toe straps more difficult than posters here who've been riding that long, I do find clipless pedals to be a lot easier to use than toe straps, and good luck finding cycling shoes that accept the old cleats these days. I wonder where track racers on that system get theirs...


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

I just ordered my first set of clipless pedals, and to be honest, the thought of switching to a pedal that more-or-less traps your foot is a bit intimidating. I do quite a bit of street riding and I do ending up having to put a foot down at lights, etc.. I think having clipless pedals are gonna take a bit of getting used to in those situations - timing releasing my right foot and getting cipped back in smoothly will take some practice. I expect I'll be switching back and forth between the clipless and the old platforms for a while to start with, but when I get a new bike in the spring I'll hopefully be used to riding clipless.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Samadhi said:


> I just ordered my first set of clipless pedals, and to be honest, the thought of switching to a pedal that more-or-less traps your foot is a bit intimidating. I do quite a bit of street riding and I do ending up having to put a foot down at lights, etc.. I think having clipless pedals are gonna take a bit of getting used to in those situations - timing releasing my right foot and getting cipped back in smoothly will take some practice. I expect I'll be switching back and forth between the clipless and the old platforms for a while to start with, but when I get a new bike in the spring I'll hopefully be used to riding clipless.


Put the clipless on. Put your bike in a trainer. Clip in. Clip out. Until you get real used to it. Then ride in your grass or driveway. Clip in and out. Over and over.

Then ride. When coming to a stop, clip out a little early. Stop a little slower at first. Two or three rides and you'll be fine.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Samadhi said:


> I just ordered my first set of clipless pedals, and to be honest, the thought of switching to a pedal that more-or-less traps your foot is a bit intimidating. I do quite a bit of street riding and I do ending up having to put a foot down at lights, etc.. I think having clipless pedals are gonna take a bit of getting used to in those situations - timing releasing my right foot and getting cipped back in smoothly will take some practice. I expect I'll be switching back and forth between the clipless and the old platforms for a while to start with, but when I get a new bike in the spring I'll hopefully be used to riding clipless.


Well, my point from earlier is that if you're comfortable riding a bike and aren't having to think about other stuff, you'll be just fine. The learning curve is very quick, and you're body/foot will become used to flicking out of the pedal as you rol up to a stop by the end of your first ride or 2. Just like when you learn to drive a stick, your leg just pushes the clutch as you roll up to a stop without thinking about it.

But if you're rolling up to a stop and still trying to remember which brake lever to pull, how to lean toward your unclipped foot, where to put yourself in traffic, and the other things, and still 'remember' to unclip, I can see how people forget and have crashes. I think people should wait until those things are second nature before they add another layer of complexity. For some, it may take 2 rides. Others seem to take a while longer.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> Put the clipless on. Put your bike in a trainer. Clip in. Clip out. Until you get real used to it. Then ride in your grass or driveway. Clip in and out. Over and over.
> 
> Then ride. When coming to a stop, clip out a little early. Stop a little slower at first. Two or three rides and you'll be fine.


Well, a trainer is out. I don't own one and I'm not buying one just for this. There's a park just down the hill with nicely manicured lawns. I'll practice there.

If I get a bruise or two ...... there's always Rule #5.


----------



## BCP (Nov 3, 2011)

I went with the Look Keo Easy for my first clipless pedals - inexpensive and light tension with the ability to easily move up to a better pedal while using the same shoes. Visit your LBS and see what they have to offer.


----------



## Dean_Fuller (Nov 17, 2011)

I am new to cycling so forgive me if this question is odd. I understand shoe laces are a bad idea....but don't understand the importance of clips. Does anyone make a plain pedal? Can one use running shoes?


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Dean_Fuller said:


> I am new to cycling so forgive me if this question is odd. I understand shoe laces are a bad idea....but don't understand the importance of clips. Does anyone make a plain pedal? Can one use running shoes?


Laces can be dangerous because they can get tangled in the chainring.

There are many kinds of platform or "plain" pedals. Your LBS, various sporting goods outlets, and online retailers will offer them.

If you're new to cycling, then platforms might be your best choice.

clips and "clipless" pedals help to maintain your feet in a position that imparts the most efficient use of the power your body can apply to pedaling.

You can use running shoes.


----------



## Dean_Fuller (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for your responce. I will start with regular pedals.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Dean_Fuller said:


> Thanks for your responce. I will start with regular pedals.


Just use shoes with no laces or short laces. I got mine caught once. That's what finally pushed me to go clipless. Clipless you might fall when stopped. Laces you can get caught at 30 mph. 

Also look into platforms with cages. A little tricky to get in and out of. Worse than clipless once used to them. But at least it allows some pulling as well. Finally use shoes with a harder sole. I used to use my old weight lifting shoes.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Dean_Fuller said:


> I am new to cycling so forgive me if this question is odd. I understand shoe laces are a bad idea....but don't understand the importance of clips. Does anyone make a plain pedal? Can one use running shoes?


Sure, you can wear whatever footwear makes you comfortable. On my mtb, I've been riding "regular" pedals (called platforms or flats) for the last 5 years. I usually wear my hiking shoes or something with good footbed support. I have worn old tennis shoes, too. Yes, with laces! Just make sure they're tied tightly.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

BCP said:


> I went with the Look Keo Easy for my first clipless pedals - inexpensive and light tension with the ability to easily move up to a better pedal while using the same shoes. Visit your LBS and see what they have to offer.


+1.... As I mentioned before. Is a great pedal system and it makes it easier to learn how to use clipless pedals due to it's larger platform. Can you imagine trying to clip into a Speedplay pedal and you've never used clipless pedals before? You'd have to search for the pedal then try to figure out how to clip in. with Keos, you slide your foot in the front and drop the back. Anyone can do it. Speedplays are great pedals, but they are for people who know what they are doing already. If you are just learning, it's hard to find a better platform to learn on than the Look Keo. Also, like I mentioned before, they are inexpensive enough that you won't feel like you wasted your money if you decided to change. I won't say upgrade because these pedals are used by expee==rienced riders too. You'll recoup most of your investment when you sell them too.


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

since i mostly commute, i went with a double-sided pedal, the Time All-Road Gripper. combined that with the Specialized Sport Touring shoe, a MTB-style shoe, easy and even comfy to walk in, no cleat scrape and a nice heel...

not that i wear the shoes to commute-- that is most often just regular shoes, which is why it is nice to have the double-sided pedals. but, when i do wear my shoes, it is very handy if i hit a lot of traffic to be able to ride unclipped, and then to clip in once i am clear!

like everyone has been saying, just depends on what kind of riding you do. although, i am not really the best source of info, as i don't get too much in besides my commutes and a long weekend ride every now and then... hopefully that will change soon, though.


----------



## john.p (Nov 2, 2011)

Perfect thread, guys. Thanks for posting! It literally answered all my questions about mtb pedals/ shoes vs road biking clipless systems.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

yuris said:


> is there a mountain shoe which is stiff enough for reasonably good performance, but you can walk in it for quarter/half a mile?


ummmm......no.

I'm a fan of the Shimano delta style system...like 105s....if you choose Shimano, the key thing is to go ahead and back out the tensioner all the way. They put the strongest springs in all their pedals and you'll really want to start at the loosest setting, even then they'll still need a firm twist to get out.


----------



## trail2street (Nov 22, 2011)

Speedplay pedals seem to be good for beginners


----------



## trail2street (Nov 22, 2011)

Seems people like them because they are easy to get out of. I ride SPD's which people claim are harder to unclip.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

trail2street said:


> Speedplay pedals seem to be good for beginners


I was considering Speedplays for my first set of clipless pedals. The very real possibility of the cleats getting gummed up with dirt, etc. from walking around kinda turned me off to the idea. Sitting by the side of the road picking small rocks outta those cleats ranks up there with pulling wood slivers out from under your fingernails.

Yes, they do make cleat covers, but you have to have them with you and remember to put them on when you get off the bike.

That said, I'd still love to have a set. Maybe when I graduate to Badass Hardman status ....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

trail2street said:


> Speedplay pedals seem to be good for beginners


Maybe, maybe not. My SO has Frogs and since she does zero bike related maintenance, by necessity I've gained some experience on the maintenance aspects. 

Speedplay recommends that the cleats be periodically cleaned/ lubed with a PTFE (teflon) type lubricant and the pedal bearings be periodically greased (via a grease port). Neither are major deals, but considering that my Shimano SPD-SL's require none of this (after 12k + miles) and have a larger platform surface, the latter would be (and are) my choice.

As far as ease of entry/ exit, IMO after a short learning curve most riders adapt well to most of the more popular systems, so I think that issue alone is poor criteria for choosing a pedal system.

I'm not suggesting Speedplay's aren't a good option for some. Rather, I'm suggesting that _all_ aspects of the different pedal systems be weighed before deciding.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> The designation _clipless_ refers to the pedals. The purpose was to differentiate the new system from toe clips and straps. No toe clips = clipless.
> View attachment 245437


Thanks PJ but that confirms my thoughts. The term is inherently, intuitively, wrong. Why does it's use persist ? 

Just to make absolutely sure: you clip into clipless.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

^^^
Same reason that acronyms like RADAR and LASER become uncapitalized words like radar and laser. Anyone know what all the letters stand for?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AndrwSwitch said:


> ^^^
> Same reason that acronyms like RADAR and LASER become uncapitalized words like radar and laser. Anyone know what all the letters stand for?


The term "RADAR" was coined in 1940 by the U.S. Navy as an acronym for *ra*dio *d*etection *a*nd *r*anging...

The term "LASER" originated as an acronym for Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation.

Do I win a prize?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> Thanks PJ but that confirms my thoughts. The term is inherently, intuitively, wrong. Why does it's use persist ?
> 
> Just to make absolutely sure: you clip into clipless.


Yes, you clip into clipless.

For certain, you're entitled to your opinion, but IMO you're not thinking of this correctly. The reference to clips is from the older style pedals with clips and straps. Given that there are no longer (toe) clips, I don't see the 'clipless' designation for new pedal systems as wrong. 

Look on the bright side. In the absence of straps, they could've opted to use the 'strapless' designation.


----------



## rdv0015 (Nov 23, 2011)

For my first road pedals, I went by overall best reviewed and price, so I went with the Shimano PD-R540 SPD-SL Road Pedals. Having never used clipless pedals and cycling shoes before, I didn't really know what to expect, and honestly, they sat in the box unused for a couple of months before I had the nerve to try them out!! Wow what a difference! I think these pedals are great for a beginner and if you have problems with pain in the ball of your foot like I do then these are good because the wide platform helps disperse the pressure/weight. 

I think this type of pedal goes well with a lot of different cleat types as well (3-bolt compatible). I have the tension at the absolute minimum because I commute in heavy traffic and need to slip in and out quick regularly so I have fortunately not yet (touch wood) forgotten I'm "clipped" in. Sometimes I ride my bike to "Running Club" and can't wear my cycling shoes but I can pedal just fine with regular trainers with these pedals. 

I purchased a pair of Mavic women's Giova shoes which I absolutely love!!! They were a little pricey for a beginner's shoe but like I said, I have pain in my feet often (sesamoiditis) and didn't really want to spare any expense on a pair of shoes. 

I am so happy with this set-up and would recommend it to anyone. Like I say though, I don't know what to really expect from cycling shoes/pedal combinations but I do know that I'm very satisfied! 

Good luck!


----------



## bradr (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm a new road cyclist myself and just started to use the clipless pedals. I bought the Mountain Bike (SPD) style as being able to hobble around in the shoes is a little important to me (I will probably ride both commuting and rides with stops at places.)

I just got the Shimano PD-A530 which is one of the SPD pedals with the clip on one side, and a platform on the other. I'm using the single-release cleats at the moment, with a set of Giro shoes.

So far I'm really happy with the shoes (they are very comfortable for my feet shape) and pretty happy with the pedals. I'm still going through the motions of figuring out the setup, I have the tension turned down at the moment while I get used to them.

I'm not sure if I'll regret buying the PD-A530 over one of the cheaper MTB pedals with clips on both sides but initially I wanted the option to be able to go out with just regular shoes (we'll see how often I do that.)


----------



## vintay23 (Nov 17, 2011)

i just changed to Shimano 105 clipless pedal and specialize Road shoe too.
will try this week on the road


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

vintay23 said:


> i just changed to Shimano 105 clipless pedal and specialize Road shoe too.
> will try this week on the road


That's exactly what I use. If you have a trainer practice with it for a little before hitting the road.


----------



## vintay23 (Nov 17, 2011)

i just did that under my block where i'm living and fell down once on the right...lolz
luckly it is not on the road


----------



## ClayFranklin (Dec 12, 2011)

I ride flats. I just bought a Trek Madone 6.2 and the Ultegra crank has warning "This crank is intended to be used with positive retention pedals like toe clips or clipless"

I like flats, walk up some hills and stop to take pictures on rides. I've been looking at clipless pedals as suggested by LBS and brother in law and BFF. Seems like if I did get clipless, I would want mtn style so it would be better for walking up some hills.

Why does the crank indicate to use positive retention pedals?


----------



## Golfjunky (Nov 23, 2011)

i have also just started riding and i went for this set up. 

Shimano R540 SPD SL Road Pedals | Evans Cycles 

Shimano SPDR-SL Cleats with Float | Evans Cycles 

Shimano R077 2011 Road Shoe | Evans Cycles

hope it helps.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

one thing that hasn't been mentioned about mtb pedals is they are also designed to shed mud & not let mud interfere with the latch/release as much as possible--- something road riders don't have to deal with.

(I'll have to upload a pick of my Crank Bros Candy C pedals caked with heavy clay mud)....












most pedals do have adjustable tension, to make clipping in and out easier (makes the learning process easier) Don't make it too easy or you'll unintentionally clip out.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

ClayFranklin said:


> I ride flats. I just bought a Trek Madone 6.2 and the Ultegra crank has warning "This crank is intended to be used with positive retention pedals like toe clips or clipless"
> 
> I like flats, walk up some hills and stop to take pictures on rides. I've been looking at clipless pedals as suggested by LBS and brother in law and BFF. Seems like if I did get clipless, I would want mtn style so it would be better for walking up some hills.
> 
> Why does the crank indicate to use positive retention pedals?


Probably for the same reason that coffee cups say "Caution. Contents are very hot".

Because some idiot goes running to a lawyer after he or she hurts him/herself doing something whose risks should be obvious to anyone whose IQ approaches room temperature. In the case of the crank, bear in mind that Shimano's US headquarters is in California, where people bring lawsuits and win cases that would get laughed out of court in the other 49 states.


----------

